# Deep fantasy league (WT+HC)



## Garfield (11 Jan 2013)

I'd like to invite you to participate in a rather original project. It is an independent fantasy competition in which you control one WorldTour team, sign riders to long-term contracts via auctions, then designate 8/9 riders for every race and score points based on the real-life outcome. Pretty much makes you feel like a real team owner. 

This started in January 2012. As we enter year 2, we're 16 people from all around the world, but we'd like to find more cycling fans to join the fun. Next week we'll hold an expansion draft for any new managers. This is officially the last opportunity to join before the 2013 season.

If you'd like to try it out, sign up here:
http://www.profsl.com/smf/index.php?topic=44212.0


----------



## Noodley (11 Jan 2013)

road.cc seems a bit easier to follow and manage.


----------



## Garfield (11 Jan 2013)

I agree, but I also think you misunderstood the purpose.

road.cc is a "mindless fun" artificial kind of prediction game, where everything is short-term oriented. You pick some guys you think will do well in a single race.
Our game is very different and much more realistic for anybody who wants to feel like a true World Tour team manager. Just like in real life, you sign contracts up to three years with up to 30 riders and every rider belongs to exactly one team. Only then you pick 8-9 of them to represent you in in every single race, scoring points according to CQ. Plus you can buy, sell, or exchange riders with other teams. Plus we have a neo-pro draft. Plus we will hold an expansion draft as 2-3 new teams join next week.

So yeah, road.cc is easier, but it's hardly a fair comparison. It's like saying flying a kite is easier than flying a jet fighter


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2013)

How much do we get paid, and is there a pension plan?


----------



## Garfield (11 Jan 2013)

Sure, you even get a social security number and all


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (11 Jan 2013)

Garfield said:


> I agree, but I also think you misunderstood the purpose.
> 
> road.cc is a "mindless fun" artificial kind of prediction game, where everything is short-term oriented. You pick some guys you think will do well in a single race.
> *Our game* is very different and much more realistic for anybody who wants to feel like a true World Tour team manager. Just like in real life, you sign contracts up to three years with up to 30 riders and every rider belongs to exactly one team. Only then you pick 8-9 of them to represent you in in every single race, scoring points according to CQ. Plus you can buy, sell, or exchange riders with other teams. Plus we have a neo-pro draft. Plus we will hold an expansion draft as 2-3 new teams join next week.


 
As _"who"_ exactly?



Garfield said:


> So yeah, road.cc is easier, but it's hardly a fair comparison. It's like saying flying a kite is easier than flying a jet fighter


 
Yup! Flying kite is definitely more fun..


----------



## Noodley (11 Jan 2013)

Holy shoot! Mindless fun does me fine, I would like to have some kinda life


----------



## Garfield (11 Jan 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> As _"who"_ exactly?


 
I designed it all by myself. We're 17 managers now.



Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Yup! Flying kite is definitely more fun..


 
I think you should watch "Top Gun" again


----------



## Garfield (13 Jan 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> What did I ever do to deserve that?


 
You took my breath away. I want it back


----------



## Garfield (9 Oct 2013)

We're nearing the end of year 2.
It's relatively light and low maintenance, but we're having a lot of fun!

Wanna join for year 3? Free agent auctions and a neo-pro draft begin November 1.
Check it out yourself: http://www.profsl.com/smf/index.php?board=1107.0


----------



## The Couch (11 Oct 2013)

Noodley said:


> Holy s***! Mindless fun does me fine, I would like to have some kinda life


You mean ... with all of the time you're spending here already with bashing dopers and riders you don't like? 


Got to agree though, Garfield... seems a bit "too intensive" for me, but hope you find some people


----------



## Garfield (11 Oct 2013)

Haha, nice burn 

I wouldn't call it intense, actually. To me, it just provides a certain degree of realism and continuity: you sign 20+ riders for the whole season and roll with them. It's a cool process to see how high others value certain riders, plus to try and shape your team so that you don't have 20 Giro participants and 2 dudes in the Vuelta, then have some youth, have some experience, have some rouleurs, have some climbers - this way watching both MSR and TdF is much more enjoyable 

And yeah, no worries - it's season 3, so we'll have enough participants. Just posted a reminder in case somebody new wanted to try it out. The more the merrier!


----------



## Noodley (11 Oct 2013)

The Couch said:


> You mean ... with all of the time you're spending here already with bashing dopers and riders you don't like?


 
I did say "some kinda life" in order recognise that my time spent here may not be the best use of my time...

If I could be assured to be FDJ I might join


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Oct 2013)

What teams are available, Garfield?


----------



## Noodley (11 Oct 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> What teams are available, Garfield?


 
Sod off SD, I want FDJ...


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Oct 2013)

You can 'av em, chief!


----------



## Noodley (11 Oct 2013)

A great team like them will have been first pick


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Oct 2013)

Are Katusha back in the top tier, next year?


----------



## Garfield (28 Oct 2013)

Whoops, my apologies for not replying earlier!
Available teams are Katusha, Movistar, and BMC - but of course after 2 years the rosters are completely different from real life.

Last call for 2014!
Both the free agency and the neo-pro draft begin on November 1.
16 people checked in for 2014.


----------



## Garfield (8 Nov 2013)

We have one last-minute opening: Katusha with Uran, van den Broeck, Fuglsang, Hushovd, Goss, Goos, Polanc, and over 60% of their budget still untouched. The auctions are very intense right now, so only sign up if you have free time this very weekend.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2013)

I'd like to take part but it looks a bit confusing and I'd want time to have a proper look.

Does it cost anything? I am a bit tight and afraid when there is mention of budgets. haha.


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2013)

Marmion said:


> I'd like to take part but it looks a bit confusing and I'd want time to have a proper look.
> 
> Does it cost anything? I am a bit tight and afraid when there is mention of budgets. haha.


 ha ha!


----------



## Garfield (8 Nov 2013)

Every team's budget is €5M. But even if you don't have that kind of money right now, I'm sure we'll find a way 
It's free of course. We're full again, so why don't you take a relaxed look, and sign up in case you want me to count you in a year from now?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2013)

Thanks @Garfield I'll have a look


----------



## Garfield (16 Oct 2014)

The auctions for year 4 of our league start soon, feel free to sign up here:
http://www.profsl.com/smf/index.php?topic=44212.0


----------



## Garfield (14 Nov 2014)

Season started today, only Belkin still available!


----------



## Garfield (18 Jan 2015)

This just in: we're expanding! Tomorrow at 8pm CET (2pm ET) we'll hold a live draft for three brand new second division (Pro-Conti) teams. If you feel like joining, tonight's the night - contact me ASAP


----------



## Garfield (13 Oct 2015)

We're back for our fourth season, bigger than ever before: 20 teams and 79 races. Free agent auctions and the neo-pro draft begin on November 1. Join here: http://www.profsl.com/smf/index.php?topic=44212


----------



## Garfield (28 Jan 2016)

Happy to report our main league is growing steadily, and nowadays we look into having even more fun with small games on the side. The newest addition is called Quick Fix - a series of independent mini leagues, each focused on a different type of races, and thus potentially more inclusive for casual fans.

So in case you only follow le Tour de France, or if you're some perverted sadist only watching people hit the ground on wet cobblestones - we're not judging, so do join!

At least five completely separate mini leagues will take place in 2016: cobbles (E3, GW, RvV, PR), Ardennes (BP, AGR, FW, LBL), Giro, Tour, and Vuelta. Each will be preceded by a quick draft, with a salary cap in place, and individual salaries fixed depending on past CQ scores of each rider. Again, feel free to join just one, or some more.

The cobbled season starts soon, please sign up here if interested: http://www.profsl.com/smf/index.php?topic=255651.0


----------



## Garfield (7 Mar 2016)

The first draft (cobbles) has started today, but unfortunately one person pulled out. We're still 14, but will accept another person within the next 24-48 hours. Please contact me directly via ProFSL if interested.


----------



## Garfield (15 Sep 2016)

I'm guessing not too many people browse cycling forums in November, so let me start the 2017 recruiting early!

We're coming back stronger than ever. A community of 20 fantastic personalities, and always looking for more cycling die-hards to join us on the dark side, participating in one or more of our fantasy leagues 

On the menu in 2017:

- UCI WorldTour aka the main league: big teams, long contracts, neo-pro draft, 500 auctions every November.

- Rainbow Cup: straight up snake draft of all cyclists, but their price is fixed based on past results.

- Country Roads: not one, but nine drafts, as all riders get divided into separate pools: sprinters, puncheurs, GC men etc.

- Quick Fix: a series of 5 mini-leagues (cobbles, Ardennes, 3x GT) where you have to guess the next dominant force some weeks before the proceedings.

- Fine Young Cannibals: new league, focusing on finding fresh talent, a combination of auctions and extensions.

- Wall Street Cycling: another new idea, and the only league where you can make big changes overnight. You auction riders very shortly before every big race, and get rewarded/penalized instantly based on the investment/result ratio.

Please note I'm not around here very often, so in order to join you MUST sign up to ProFSL and contact me there using the links you'll find in my opening post. (Everything's free, btw.)


----------



## Garfield (22 Oct 2017)

Yes, we'll be back for 2018.
If interested, please make the leap of faith: create a free ProFSL account and PM me there. Cheers!


----------



## Garfield (10 Jan 2018)

Our season-long games are mostly filled, but you can still join one of the daily competitions now that the cycling season is finally underway!

1. In Wall Street Cycling we hold a bunch of intense auctions on the evening before each WT race, and once you secured a rider by betting the highest, you'll score positive if his CQ score exceeds your bet, or negative if it's below: http://www.profsl.com/smf/index.php?board=3473

2. Life Behind Bars is a winner guessing game for anything you please, from TdF polka-dot jersey to a La Tropicale Amissa Bongo stage. Again, a wrong bet is worse off than not placing any, so cycling knowledge is more important than sheer activity: http://www.profsl.com/smf/index.php?board=3608


----------



## Garfield (19 Oct 2018)

18 returning teams for 2019, looking for 2 more. The auctions begin on November 1.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Oct 2018)

You're persisitent, I'll give you that


----------



## Garfield (22 Oct 2019)

The auctions for 2020 will start on November 1.

We have a couple of openings!

The other exciting news is that we conveniently upgraded to the ever-popular ProBoards, and thus you'll find the sign-up sheet here: http://fantasycycling.freeforums.net/thread/1/global-sign-sheet

(Please contact me there directly, you can even post as a guest if you insist.)


----------



## Garfield (3 Nov 2019)

We're underway, today is your last chance to join.
(We're 18, while 19-20 would resemble the real-life World Tour a bit more, thus the push.)


----------



## Garfield (29 Oct 2020)

Hope everybody is still healthy, safe, and sane!

When a pandemic keeps you indoors, why not join an original fantasy project?

We're starting the new season in 2 weeks.


----------



## Garfield (28 Oct 2021)

We're back on November 1 and you're in luck - a couple of spots have opened up!


----------



## Garfield (31 Oct 2021)

Update: just realized the opening post hasn't aged well, since we've moved to our own platform and improved the game over the past 9 years. Sign up here: https://fantasycycling.freeforums.net/thread/1/sign-sheet-rule-all

Starting tomorrow, but you'll be alright if you sign up within a week or so.


----------



## Garfield (11 Oct 2022)

New season, new chance to join. Don't miss it! Sign up here:

https://fantasycycling.freeforums.net/thread/1/sign-sheet-rule-all


----------

